# 

## enikan

Gdy oklejam jakieś elementy przed malowaniem albo innymi pracami (okno, futryna, stiuk, tynk mozaikowy)... to podczas odklejania taśmy często zrywa mi farbę na której była przyklejona ta taśma. Pół biedy gdy to emulsja, ale najgorzej z farbami akrylowymi, ftalowymi, te gdy przykleją się do taśmy po jej brzegach albo pod spodem to potrafią się odrywać całymi płatami.Tragedia...

Jak temu zapobiegać? Specjalna taśma? Odpowiednie przygotowanie? Odpowiedni sposób odklejania? Jak Wy to robicie?
Ręczna odcinka, choć niemalże idealna, to i tak często nie wchodzi w grę - duże wymagania co do efektu prac...

Mam tam jakieś przemyślenia ale brak konkretnych, stałych recept, przez co nie udaje się powtarzać sukcesów, a na poprawkach dużo czasu człowiek marnuje...

----------


## mynia_pynia

Mam patent na to.

Po pierwsze te żółte taśmy są do dupy, bo za mocno trzymają podłoża, no ale kto wie na co się trafi.

Taśme należy zrywać powoli, pod kątem 180 st. do powierzchni, ciągnąc wzdłuż przyklejonej taśmy. 

Ha, ha, ...  nie mam pojęcia jak to wytłumaczyć lepiej.

----------


## bigmario4

Zrywać taśmę przy mokrej farbie.

----------


## Wojtek33

taśm jest dzisiatki , tez miałem taki problem i kupiłem taśmę ( własnie nie zóltą) do podłoży delikatnych  z napisem SOFT , niepamietam jakiej firmy ale w castoramie bodajze , trzyma delikatnie i nie odrywa farby . Fakt ze trzeba wogole wszystkie tasmy zrywac mozliwie szybko zaraz po malowaniu

----------


## enikan

mynia_pynia: Zrozumiałem, o co chodzi z tym 180, popróbuje.



A co do zrywania taśmy przy mokrej farbie to też skutkuje ale rzadko tak się da zrobić:

1) Gdy trzeba nałożyć trzy warstwy farby albo czegoś tupu stiuk wenecki, i trzeba zaczekać aż poprzednia warstwa wyschnie, no to przecież nie będę za każdym razem oklejał od nowa...

2) Gdy przyklejam taśmę to nie zawsze jest problem że krawędź taśmy skleja się z nową warstwą farby obok, ale częściej problem w tym że podczas odrywania taśmy, odpadają płatki farby które nie miały styczności z ta nową farbą ale po prostu były pod taśmą...

Ostatnio staram się używać taśmy o jak najmniejszej szerokości (np 2cm) ale wiele to nie pomaga.

A teraz zastanawiam się nad tym drugim tekstem co napisaliście: że te zwykłe żółte taśmy są do d... I że są jakieś co mają "słabszy klej"...

----------


## werty85

dużo zależy  od  taśmy i od podłoża   też  bym  chciał aby  się równiutko linia  wychodziła  bo  potem  musze  odrecznie  robić poprawki  pędzelkiem

----------


## enikan

Pędzelkiem na ogół nie wystarcza bo dziury zostają mimo iż w tym samym kolorze. Zwykle trzeba jeszcze z malutką szpachelką gipsem równać a dopiero później pędzelek/wałeczek... Szmergla można od tego dostać!

----------


## bigmario4

> mynia_pynia: Zrozumiałem, o co chodzi z tym 180, popróbuje.
> 
> 
> 
> A co do zrywania taśmy przy mokrej farbie to też skutkuje ale rzadko tak się da zrobić:
> 
> 1) Gdy trzeba nałożyć trzy warstwy farby albo czegoś tupu stiuk wenecki, i trzeba zaczekać aż poprzednia warstwa wyschnie, no to przecież nie będę za każdym razem oklejał od nowa...
> 
> 2) Gdy przyklejam taśmę to nie zawsze jest problem że krawędź taśmy skleja się z nową warstwą farby obok, ale częściej problem w tym że podczas odrywania taśmy, odpadają płatki farby które nie miały styczności z ta nową farbą ale po prostu były pod taśmą...
> ...




Ad1.Niestety trzeba ew. zmoczyć przed oderwaniem(dobrze zmoczyć)
Ad2.Tzn że podłoże nie bardzo "trzyma "farbę słabo zagruntowane albo zapylone było przed malowaniem

----------


## enikan

Co do złego podłoża pod farbą to się zgodzę, dlatego nauczyłem się że trzeba dobrze przygotować miejsca gdzie będzie przyklejana taśma (w ogóle to trzeba dobrze przygotowywać, ale pod taśmę szczególnie) dokładnie gruntem przemalować, a jeżeli coś niegipsowego to papierem ściernym itp...

Ale co do moczenia to nie słyszałem będę musiał spróbować, ale to chyba trzeba ostrożnie robić bo wiem że nawet czysta woda potrafi zostawić ślady na emulsji zwłaszcza na ciemnych kolorach...

----------


## Rom-Kon

jeśli było dobre podłoże to nie oderwiesz farby.... czyli dobrze przygotowane podłoże

Ile razy malujesz tyle razy oklejasz... zrywa się na mokro i pod dużym kątem (właśnie te 180*) ...no ale czasem i tak coś nie wyjdzie... niestety...

----------


## Barbossa

Wodzu
na Cię liczyłem
a tu krew w piach...

czasami podłoża sie nie wybiera, po prostu jest
i mam ten sam problem
rzeczywiście - na świeżo i pod dużym kątem - mniej strat, ale są
takie wykończeniowe/remontowe collateral damage

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Wodzu
> na Cię liczyłem
> a tu krew w piach...
> 
> czasami podłoża sie nie wybiera, po prostu jest
> i mam ten sam problem
> rzeczywiście - na świeżo i pod dużym kątem - mniej strat, ale są
> takie wykończeniowe/remontowe collateral damage


...życie Drogi Kolego.... życie...
Umiesz liczyć? Licz na siebie....  :Wink2:  

...jak wybierzesz słabą taśmę to farba podcieknie pod nią.... czyli ch...nia
...jak za mocną to też ch...nia

idealnym rozwiązaniem to listew malarska, pewna ręka i dobry pędzel.

...i jeszcze mała porada... jak przykleja się taśmę to nie "po całości" tylko krawędź którą się maluje... nie "przyklepuje" się całej! No i zrywać jak jest jeszcze mokra.... zaraz po pędzlu...

----------


## nom

Ja kupuje tasme, ktora nawet po tygodniu latwo schodzi, a przez ten tydzien farba zlapie podloze i nie ma prawa sie odkleic.  :Smile:

----------


## enikan

[quote="Rom-Kon"}
...idealnym rozwiązaniem to listew malarska, pewna ręka i dobry pędzel... [/quote]

Co to ta listew malarska? Jak to wygląda? W żadnym miejscowym sklepie nie sprzedają czegoś takiego...

A za dobry pędzel uważam co najmniej to (Commander):
http://www.ekspertwmalowaniu.pl/prod.../index.html#13

----------


## Rom-Kon

[quote=enikan]


> Co to ta listew malarska? Jak to wygląda? W żadnym miejscowym sklepie nie sprzedają czegoś takiego...
> 
> A za dobry pędzel uważam co najmniej to (Commander):
> http://www.ekspertwmalowaniu.pl/prod.../index.html#13


Listew malarska to tak jak szklana fajka akwarystyczna... relikt dawnej epoki. Ani jednego ani drugiego pewnie już nie dostaniesz. ale wytłumaczę o co "biega". Listew malarska to kawałek (1mb) drewnianej listwy tak profilowanej by krawędź nie dotykała ściany (nie brudziła farbą)... namiastką tego ale nawet dobrą jest kawałek listwy przypodłogowej. Pewnej ręki nie będę opisywać.... bo sam jej nie posiadam... a co do pędzla... przy pewnej ręce to nawet ławkowcem można obrzynkę zrobić...

----------


## enikan

> Listew malarska to tak jak szklana fajka akwarystyczna... relikt dawnej epoki. Ani jednego ani drugiego pewnie już nie dostaniesz. ale wytłumaczę o co "biega". Listew malarska to kawałek (1mb) drewnianej listwy tak profilowanej by krawędź nie dotykała ściany (nie brudziła farbą)... namiastką tego ale nawet dobrą jest kawałek listwy przypodłogowej.


Może sam bym sobie coś takiego zmajstrował albo wujka-stolarza poprosił. Tylko prosił bym Cię o nieco dokładniejszy opis żeby tak wykonać to cudo aby zdawało egzamin (gdy już poćwiczę pewną rękę). W jaki sposób wyprofilowana? Od strony przykładanej do ściany ma być łukowata? 


Chciałbym żeby kiedyś wpadło mi w rękę kilka takich reliktów... Świat idzie do przodu, ale jak widzę u ludzi niektóre cuda na ścianach to czasem nie mogę uwierzyć że potrafili to wykonać ze czterdzieści lat temu bez taśmy maskującej. Na przykład wyobraźcie sobie taki efekt sprzed kilkudziesięciu lat: Ściana żółta-żywy kolor, sufit biały. Górne 40 cm ściany od góry jest białe, ale kolor żółty idealnie się kończy, równiutko, żadnych zacieków, grubych śladów pędzla, żadnych drobniutkich plameczek jakie zostają pod taśmą. W momencie gdy kończy się kolor żółty na ścianie rozpoczynają się ozdobniki. Są to cztery paseczki o grubości 6 mm każdy, oddalone od siebie o 2 cm, każdy paseczek w innym, żywym kolorze. Całość biegnie w okół pokoju.  Na suficie podobne paseczki i tworzą prostokąt w okół całego sufitu. Byłem tam gościem, ale gdy nikogo w pokoju nie było wchodziłem po krzesłach żeby się temu dokładnie przyjrzeć, no nie uwierzyli byście z jaką to było dokładnością. Nawet najmniejszej plameczki, paseczki idealnej grubości w takiej samiutkiej odległości od siebie. Gdyby mi to przyszło wykonać to siedział bym przy tym z tydzień. Z wszelkimi taśmami i dziesiątkami poprawek nie zrobił bym tego tak idealnie... Nie wiem kto i czym to robił, ale zdecydowanie nie był malarzem-pokojowym ale raczej malarzem-artysta...

----------


## matliz

> Gdy oklejam jakieś elementy przed malowaniem albo innymi pracami (okno, futryna, stiuk, tynk mozaikowy)... to podczas odklejania taśmy często zrywa mi farbę na której była przyklejona ta taśma. Pół biedy gdy to emulsja, ale najgorzej z farbami akrylowymi, ftalowymi, te gdy przykleją się do taśmy po jej brzegach albo pod spodem to potrafią się odrywać całymi płatami.Tragedia...
> 
> Jak temu zapobiegać? Specjalna taśma? Odpowiednie przygotowanie? Odpowiedni sposób odklejania? Jak Wy to robicie?
> Ręczna odcinka, choć niemalże idealna, to i tak często nie wchodzi w grę - duże wymagania co do efektu prac...
> 
> Mam tam jakieś przemyślenia ale brak konkretnych, stałych recept, przez co nie udaje się powtarzać sukcesów, a na poprawkach dużo czasu człowiek marnuje...


Powiem Tak TESA Precision MASK

----------


## FlashBack

hmm tasma malarska zrywa farbe  :ohmy: 
napiszcze ktora to, bo bede mial dla niej zastosowanie.

----------


## NJerzy

Też miałem ten problem, a przyczyną był brak gruntu między ścianą a farbą  :sad:

----------


## michal.bdg

witaj kolego miałem ten sam problem, sposobem na to jest wstepne przyklejenie tasmy 2-3 razy na inna powierzchnie. Po tym zabiegu klej w tasmie naklejonej juz na ścianie bedzie  słabszy i nie powinien powodowac problemu z odrywaniem farby. Jeszcze jedno czesta przyczyna jest nie zagruntowanie sciany przed malowanie, farba słabo trzyma na zapylonej powierzchni.
-pozdrawiam i zycze udanego malowania  :big tongue:

----------


## GosiaIAdam

A ja znalazłem bardzo tani sposób  :smile:  Malując parter kupiłem wpierw taśmy w Leroy Merlin o szer 19mm (aby pod sufitem mieć pasek). Obklejałem, malowałem pierwszy raz, następnego dnia drugi raz i od razu jak jeszcze farba była mokra - zrywałem. Farba kolorowa wprawdzie się nie zrywała (to akurat były Nobiles Pory Roku), ale... miejscami zrywało mi farbę białą, tą od sufitu (Śnieżka Max - malowana dzień przed kolorem). Takie małe placki, max 1x1 cm...

I to było to złe rozwiązanie  :smile: 

Teraz jak zacząłem malować górę, to technika malowania ta sama - pierwsze 2 popołudnia to malowanie sufitów (2 razy, ta sama farba), potem 2 dni malowanie ściany. Ale tym razem kupiłem w Tesco najtańszą najzwyklejszą taśmą, też 19mm, po jakieś 2,50zł za rolkę 50mb  :big grin:  Obok były też droższe, po ok 5zł, jakieś bardziej firmowe. No i jestem zachwycony - po drugim malowaniu drugiego dnia odklejało się jak bajka  :big grin:  Aczkolwiek były minimalne problemy z przyklejaniem (jak mi z ręki wypadła rolka z taśmą, to na całej ścianie się od razu odkleiło), ale generalnie jest to pierwszy u mnie przypadek, gdzie marka *TESCO Value* rządzi. Polecam bardzo!

----------


## freetask

mam podobne doświadczenia - tynk gipsowy, grunt tikurrilla, farba beckers i niestety przy odklejaniu taśmy odłazi i to właśnie ta farba pod taśmą (już wyschnięta)  ::-(:  Nie są to może wielkie dziury ale z bliska widać ubytki czasem może rozmiarów 1x1mm (sic!) w postaci jakby sitka, wypraktykowałem podobnie jak poprzednicy: przyklejać tylko krawędź po stronie malowanej, taśma tesa w miarę dobrze się trzyma i w miarę dobrze odchodzi. Jak dla mnie żółta taśma z Leroy jest nieprzewidywalna, wziąłem 3 taśmy, dwie trzymały jak diabeł, jedna tak słabo się trzymała, że nie udawało mi się okleić nią sufitu - odpadała pod własnym ciężarem...

----------


## P.e.t.e.

Ja testowałem różne taśmy, w tym najdroższe jakie mieli we Flugerze...

Jedyna rozsądna rada - odklejać taśmę jak najszybciej. Nie w sensie prędkości odklejania   :Wink2:  ale w sensie czasu, który upłynął od przyklejenia.

Jeśli taśma będzie za długo na ścianie i stosując różne sztuczki (np. odrywanie pod kątem 180 stopni) nawet uda się tą taśmę oderwać bez farby - to i tak najczęściej na ścianie zostanie klej z taśmy...

----------


## role

Wymalowałem w sobotę całe mieszkanie i używałem niebieskiej taśmy malarskiej. Nie klei się tak mocno jak żółta, no i za wyjątkiem jednego miejsca nie zerwała farby.

----------


## Włodek.B

Czasem da się mocno przyklejoną taśmę malarską oderwać, jeśli ją przetrzeć wcześniej mocno zwilżoną gąbką...ale to też zależy od taśmy, podłoża i farby, którą była malowana  :Wink2:

----------


## q-bis

A ja wręcz przeciwnie...
Użyłem żółtej taśmy do przymocowania kawałka kartonu (25x40cm, circa) żeby ukryć wlot do komina od kominka w salonie, i już mi dwa razy zleciał...  :Roll: , ten karton znaczy się...  :Wink2:  
Nie chciałem używać jakiejś innej, bo się właśnie bałem, że mi po roku zerwie farbę... a tu masz sama złazi, psiakrew...

----------

